# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  Sad Ghost Games : بازیه دروازه های گورستان

## orache

درود . بازیه دروازه های گورستان منتشر شد . میتوانید آن را از کافه بازار دانلود کنید
داستان بازی از این قرار است که پسرکی کابوس ترسناکی میبیند و بعد از بلند شدن از رخت خواب خود را در خانه ی خود میبیند اما نه در محله ی زندگی اش . خانه اش در یک جای خیلی دور دست از دهکده اش هست . او نمیداند که دارد خواب میبیند یا در واقعیت است و پس از راه رفتن و جستجوی اطراف به یک موجودی عجیبی که شبیه انسان است برخورد میکند اما نمیتواند با او حرف بزند زیرا دائم در فرار است اما بعد از اینکه پسرک به دهکده ای که در آن زندگی میکرد باز میگردد با اتفاقات عجیبی روبرو میشود …

سبک گرافیکی : Atmospheric
سبک داستانی : ماجرایی (Adventure)
سبک حرکتی : پلتفرمر ( Platformer )
مارا در اینستاگرام و تلگرام دنبال کنید : SadGhostGames@

وبسایت ما : http://www.sadghostgames.com

دانلود بازی : https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.sadghostga...ates/?l=fa

----------

